# Très mauvaise connexion en ethernet et non en wifi ...



## Hellwyn (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous car je suis face à un soucis dont je ne connais pas la solution. 

Depuis 2 jours j'ai internet dans mon nouveau logement, une maison neuve et un abonnement free tout neuf. Nous avons un Imac de 2012 avec OX Yosemite et un Asus avec windows 8. 
Tout fonctionne parfaitement avec l'Asus, mais pas avec l'IMAC.

L'imac à un très très mauvais débit en ethernet qui tourne entre 0,01 et 0,13 MBIT/s alors qu'en wifi il tourne comme l'Asus soit autour de 800/900.

Cependant je suis hypersensible aux ondes et je ne supporte donc pas le wifi, d'ou l'utilisation de l'ethernet, mais qui ne fonctionne quasiment pas avec mon IMAC... alors que exactement le même matériel fonctionne avec mon Asus...

Bref je ne m'explique pas le soucis... et je n'y connais pas assez en réseau, débit et autre afin de trouver une solution et malheureusement la plupart des sujets traites de soucis avec le wifi ... je dois pas avoir de chance .

D'ou peux venir le soucis ? 

Je reste à votre dispo pour compléter les informations afin de trouver une solution.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Hellwyn (1 Décembre 2015)

Je précise bien que la cable éthernet est une CAT 5, flambant neuf de 10 m qui tourne très bien sur l'ASUS.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (1 Décembre 2015)

D'ou vient le problème ? Bonne question, c'est plutôt rare les problèmes d'ethernet.

Essaye dans system préférence (pomme en haut à gauche),
Internet :
0) Enlever le cadenas si il est là pour effectuer les modifications.
1) Déconnecte le wifi (en off)
2) Ethernet ----> Avancée -----> Release the DCHP Lease (renouveller le bail DCHP).
Attendre, essayer.
2') Voir au niveau de la configuration ce qu'il y a comme donnée et dans le doute tu copies colles avec ce que tu as sur ton Asus, DNS, Et caetera ...

3) Fermer le cadenas (parce que le bail parfois se renouvelle automatiquement quand on redémarre)
4) Voir si ça marche.

Sinon test de la boucle au niveau d'éthernet mais je doute que ce soit ça (normalement l'electronique, c'est 1 ça marche 0 ça marche pas).


----------



## Hellwyn (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse rapide.

J'ai déjà fais les manipulations que tu m'indique, le wifi est désactivé évidement et le renouvellement du bail DCHP ne change rien, j'ai bien sur enregistré un configuration de la connexion identique à celle de mon ASUS et là encore rien.
J'ai vérifié sur le moniteur d'activité si quelque chose d'anormal ne pompe pas le réseau, mais toujours rien.

Et bien sur dès que je passe en wifi ... all is ok .. va comprendre !

Je précise que parfois elle remonte un peu et d'autre fois à part une recherche google je ne peux rien obtenir ...


----------



## kasimodem (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Ca ressemblerait un peu à un conflit d'IP. Soit une machine du réseau est configurée en IP fixe et il y a conflit, soit la Freebox a dans sa table de baux DHCP une réservation fixe (peut être par adresse MAC) pour une machine qui fait conflit par exemple.
Un vidage forcé de la table des baux DHCP sur la Freebox pourrait aider, ça forcerait toutes les autres machines du réseau à renouveler leur bail. Petit test aussi, est ce que lorsque seul l'iMac est connecté ça fonctionne ?
N'y a t il pas d'autre appareil (iPhone, iPad, imprimante, Time Capsule, NAS, etc...) qui pourraient faire conflit.
Le Mac permet également de choisir le mode DHCP avec une IP fixe, à voir si en mettant une IP hors de la plage DHCP proposée par la Freebox ça passe.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (1 Décembre 2015)

Ah mince, si tu as déjà fait.
Alors, je vais juste rejoindre en partie @kasimodem mais pas dans le conflit en fait, moi je pensais justement que tu aurais pu faire un adressage mac directement dans l'outil d'administration de ta box.
Autre solution, essayer un autre navigateur (genre chrome ou un que tu n'as pas ... parfois ça marche on ne sait pas pourquoi, mais bon si tu as essayé de renouveler les bails j'imagine que tu as déjà du tester ça).

Enfin dans finder tu peux voir le comportement avec "network utility" mais dans le fond, ça ne résoudra pas forcément ton problème.


----------



## Hellwyn (1 Décembre 2015)

Me voilà avec la suite!

Donc pour ce qui est de la connexion, quand le mac est connecté il n'y a que lui, car j'ai pour le moment j'ai 1 seule cable. RIEN d'autres ne peut faire interférence. 
Pour ce qui est du navigateur, j'utilise chrome ou firefox jamais safari, mais j'ai fais le test avec les 3 et cela ne change rien. j'ai pris aussi un cable plus court de 1.5m fournis par free et pareil rien à faire. 

Par contre free me propose de configurer ma freebox en tant que routeur mais il y a un max d'option que je ne comprends pas toutes...:


Paramétrer mon réseau WiFi
Configurer mon routeur Freebox
Afficher mon adresse IP
Caractéristiques de ma ligne
Réglage du ping
Passer au protocole IPv6
Blocage du protocole SMTP sortant
Personnaliser mon reverse DNS
Rien de spécifique mac, mais peut être il  y a t-il une solution la dedans ?


----------



## Hellwyn (1 Décembre 2015)

Je précise juste pour la bonne blague, free m'invite à faire appel à un informaticien... parce que ça fait pas partie de leurs services que de configurer les connexions... lol bref, encore une arnaque d'opérateur...


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (1 Décembre 2015)

Hellwyn a dit:


> Je précise juste pour la bonne blague, free m'invite à faire appel à un informaticien... parce que ça fait pas partie de leurs services que de configurer les connexions... lol bref, encore une arnaque d'opérateur...



Ah oui, ben ça c'est (ou c'était) un classique chez Free, pas beaucoup de monde à l'assistance, du fait de la baisse des prix (mais bon on peut avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière ... enfin, je dis ça ... elle est pas mal ma crémière. lol).

Ps: Tu as fait un lien vers ton espace free, donc on peut pas comprendre grand chose.
Pps : Le terme "routeur" est un terme très mal utilisé puisque justement, la box (freebox/bouygues et caetera) est un routeur en lui même (même si les gens pensent routeur quand on partage après sa connexion internet).
Ppps: Pourquoi pas oui, avoir un "deuxième" routeur sur le routeur boxfree, mais je suis pas certain que ça change grand chose, pour moi le problème vient forcément d'une connerie logiciel/système dans ton mac, mais savoir quoi, bonne question.


----------



## Hellwyn (1 Décembre 2015)

Bon alors, je tente le tout pour le tout, je reformate intégralement, de toute façon il était fatigué et pleins de bazar inutile, je vais lui faire peau neuve et j'espère que cela résoudra l'erreur en passant ... heureusement que le wifi fonctionne pour procéder alors à la réinitialisation via internet... c'est donc en cours... c'est juste dommage au saura pas d'ou viens le soucis . 

Pour ce qui est de free, franchement ils sont pas cher, le service est nul, mais le concurrents sont aussi nul, et le service est plus cher, tant qu'à avoir de la merde au moins prendre la moins cher


----------

